# Google reveals US Federals asking for personal information



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 6, 2013)

> Google is characterized in some many different ways. While some of us look to the Mountain View, Calif.-based company as our savior, others refer to it in terms like "Skynet" -- the computer and artificial intelligence system that runs the world in the Terminator movie series. That latter reputation is one Google tries hard to change; Transparency Reports are example.Today, Google's Legal Director, Richard Salgado, announced that the company will be adding National Security Letters to its report. "When conducting national security investigations, the U.S. Federal Bureau of Investigation can issue a NationalSecurity Letter (NSL) to obtain identifying information about a subscriber from telephone and Internet companies", stated Salgado.


google revealed that between 0 to 999 such requests were made by the FBI. To give a feeling of safety to it's users's google will now include those letters in its report to create transparency. The fact that Google has more information about any person than any Government make's Google the obvious source for Govt. bodies to get private information. Now when our internet dependencies have become a necessity and the fact that one just cannot avoid coming in the way of Google (and probably Facebook), this puts our privacy into serious question. But can we do something about it?Source: Google reveals how often the Feds ask for your personal info


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 6, 2013)

It is true that whatever you post on internet, never gets completely removed. 
Even our Indian government is looking over us. If they asked Blackberry to install their servers in India, I am pretty sure that they are tapping other subscribers too.
Personally, even am against somebody eavesdropping on me. But we live in such an era where avoiding it is impossible. For our own safety? Maybe yes, or maybe not. 
If someone is too concerned about privacy, then don't post your intimate details for God's sake. And don't do something that will put you in the wrong side of law.


----------



## Flash (Mar 6, 2013)

Privacy in Internet is just a gimmick.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 7, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Privacy in Internet is just a gimmick.



so true... privacy... lol...


----------



## fun2sh (Mar 7, 2013)

Privacy itslefl is gimmick. Y do ppl care so much abt privacy in internet


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 7, 2013)

fun2sh said:


> Privacy itslefl is gimmick. Y do ppl care so much abt privacy in internet


Because no one likes other people knowing their complete history without his/her knowing.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 7, 2013)

fun2sh said:


> Privacy itslefl is gimmick. Y do ppl care so much abt privacy in internet



uhm... would you like it if google displayed each and every detail of your life on a page? 

your bank a/c no
your wife
your address
your children
your gfs
your breakups
your phone nos
your parents 
your searches (in some mood where you end up viewing kinky stuff.... *you know what i mean)

i think people dont realize privacy is more important than freedom. We are all under watch... just because you dont notice doesnt mean that whatever you do on the internet is private.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2013)

Agreed. I prefer my privacy.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 8, 2013)

I dont think we, as individuals cannot stop this. No matter what we do, our personal information always goes to the highest bidder.

I dont think we, as individuals cannot stop this. No matter what we do, our personal information always goes to the highest bidder.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2013)

Depends on you. Don't post your personal information on internet and problem solved.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Depends on you. Don't post your personal information on internet and problem solved.



thats one way of looking at it, even then you are monitored. like cookies track your website data which goes to companies which mine this data....


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 8, 2013)

^ I've started doing that from part few months. But what surprises me is that it's the big players who give this information.

^ I've started doing that from part few months. But what surprises me is that it's the big players who give this information.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ I've started doing that from part few months. But what surprises me is that it's the big players who give this information.
> 
> ^ I've started doing that from part few months. But what surprises me is that it's the big players who give this information.



how else do you think that their products on the market are so "consumer centred" loll..??


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Mar 8, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> uhm... would you like it if google displayed each and every detail of your life on a page?
> 
> your bank a/c no
> your wife
> ...



Why do you want to share the information on the "Internet" then?
Its like posting your emotions and info on the wall of your house and expecting others not to notice...


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> Why do you want to share the information on the "Internet" then?
> Its like posting your emotions and info on the wall of your house and expecting others not to notice...



i dont think you realize, but some of this data... is easily gathered using facebook and twitter and even some pic sharing apps, google search engines saves your searches and keeps a log of them....


----------



## Flash (Mar 8, 2013)

^Maybe, thats how facebook named the "WALL" feature..


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> ^Maybe, thats how facebook named the "WALL" feature..



ahahaha, wait google has got something for it 

*www.trollscientist.com/image/68-walk-through-a-wall-troll-physics.png


----------



## Bhargav Simha (Mar 8, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> i dont think you realize, but some of this data... is easily gathered using facebook and twitter and even some pic sharing apps, google search engines saves your searches and keeps a log of them....



I agree.. but isnt it why most of us access internet. For the ease finding data relating to some thing or some one. When you want your privacy stop sharing it online, ppl share their emotions and views to grab attention and when this falls into the wrong hands they shout privacy.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 8, 2013)

Bhargav Simha said:


> I agree.. but isnt it why most of us access internet. For the ease finding data relating to some thing or some one. When you want your privacy stop sharing it online, ppl share their emotions and views to grab attention and when this falls into the wrong hands they shout privacy.


We cannot prevent private data theft altogether, but al least we can stop posting very-personal stuff. This goes especially to girls on Facebook who keep uploading their new pictures every now-and-then. I think if once, just once, Google and Facebook actually reveal ALL data they have about a person to him/her, then people will start caring about their Internet privacy. For instance, just visit your Google search history and I'm 100% sure you'll be embarrassed.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> We cannot prevent private data theft altogether, but al least we can stop posting very-personal stuff. This goes especially to girls on Facebook who keep uploading their new pictures every now-and-then. I think if once, just once, Google and Facebook actually reveal ALL data they have about a person to him/her, then people will start caring about their Internet privacy. For instance, just visit your Google search history and I'm 100% sure you'll be embarrassed.



search with a persons name and city where he is living and head over to images on google, and you will be surprised.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 8, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> search with a persons name and city where he is living and head over to images on google, and you will be surprised.


I did that, but didn't find any relevant thing in the images search result. What exactly did you mean?


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I did that, but didn't find any relevant thing in the images search result. What exactly did you mean?



give me an example. some name and the city they live in / college they study in


----------



## Flash (Mar 8, 2013)

^It won't always work.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 8, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> ^It won't always work.



not alway but if you search carefully enough


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> We cannot prevent private data theft altogether, but al least we can stop posting very-personal stuff. This goes especially to girls on Facebook who keep uploading their new pictures every now-and-then. I think if once, just once, Google and Facebook actually reveal ALL data they have about a person to him/her, then people will start caring about their Internet privacy. *For instance, just visit your Google search history and I'm 100% sure you'll be embarrassed.*



I won't.


----------



## root.king (Mar 9, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> i dont think you realize, but some of this data... is easily gathered using facebook and twitter and even some pic sharing apps, google search engines saves your searches and keeps a log of them....



use tor browser


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 9, 2013)

gameranand said:


> I won't.


You use bing?


----------



## Flash (Mar 9, 2013)

We can deactivate the "Google History".


----------



## charliewilde (Mar 9, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> google revealed that between 0 to 999 such requests were made by the FBI. To give a feeling of safety to it's users's google will now include those letters in its report to create transparency. The fact that Google has more information about any person than any Government make's Google the obvious source for Govt. bodies to get private information. Now when our internet dependencies have become a necessity and the fact that one just cannot avoid coming in the way of Google (and probably Facebook), this puts our privacy into serious question. But can we do something about it?Source: Google reveals how often the Feds ask for your personal info



Google reveals different kind of history about of the different kind of website. However, I really have a light review with this. . Can you give some data regarding on how to make some information of reformatting the Goggle history?


----------



## pranav0091 (Mar 9, 2013)

fun2sh said:


> Privacy itslefl is gimmick. Y do ppl care so much abt privacy in internet



Can I please know your real name, address, your personal relations, whether you have a gf/bf, if yes, his/her name and address. I'd also like to know your bank account number, credit/debit card numbers and passwords, your PAN number, Driving license if any. I sure hope you wouldnt mind me knowing that. Afterall I'm just some stranger on the internet right?

Get the drift buddy?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 9, 2013)

pranav0091 said:


> Can I please know your real name, address, your personal relations, whether you have a gf/bf, if yes, his/her name and address. I'd also like to know your bank account number, credit/debit card numbers and passwords, your PAN number, Driving license if any. I sure hope you wouldnt mind me knowing that. Afterall I'm just some stranger on the internet right?
> 
> Get the drift buddy?


 Couldn't explain this in a better way. *fun2sh* if you are giving those details then please pass 1 copy to me too


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 9, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Couldn't explain this in a better way. *fun2sh* if you are giving those details then please pass 1 copy to me too



yeah me too, ill throw that guys friends a party.


----------

